# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καναρίνια ράτσας Τιμπράδος από σήμερα κοντά μου!

## serafeim

Παιδια ακριβως οπως λεει ο τιτλος... τι πρεπει να προσεξω σε αυτην την ρατσα?

----------


## lefteris13

Κελαιδανε πολυ δυνατα, απαραιτητες οι ωτοασπιδες.εγω ενα εχω κ μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι να του πεταξω καμια παντοφλα στο κεφαλι να σκασει!

----------


## serafeim

Ξεχασα να πω πως τα πουλια τα πηρα στα γουστα μου και ειναι indermidiate!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Περιμένουμε φωτό!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

εχω 2 αλλα δεν τις δειχνω διοτι τα κλουβια ειναι σε χαλια κατασταση δεν προλαβα να  τα καθαρισω ετυχε κατι πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ επειγον!!!
ειδατε ειμαι ειλικρινης.... και ξερετε οτι τα εχω ολα καθαρα!!!
αλλα αυριο θα πεσει γενικη καθαριοτητα που εχω μεχρι το βραδυ χρονο!!!! και θα πεσουν μπολικε φωτογραφιες και αν πιασει και ηχο να ακουσετε!!!
πολυ φοβαμαι θα χαλασω την υπεροχη φωνουλα του με τους παπαγαλους που εχω εκει!!!

----------


## geog87

καλως τα δεχτηκες Σεραφειμ...να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

καλο ξεκινημα σεραφειμ με πολλους νεοσσους στο κοντινο μελλον...!!!!!
χαχαχαχ....... αν και τα παμε εμεις ας τα πω και εδω......

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ!
Αν ειναι πανω απο 3 χρονων δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα το αρσενικο timbrado να αντιγραψει τις φωνες των παπαγαλων σου γιατι εχει ηδη ολοκληρωσει το ρεπερτοριο του!
Αν ειναι χρονιαρικο τοτε θα το επιρεασει αρνητικα!Πρεπει να βρισκονται σε διαφορετικο χωρο και αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ακουγονται και πολυ οι φωνες των παπαγαλων!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη τα ξερω ολα αυτα και δυστυχως ειανι χρονιαρικο το αρσενικο!!
το κελαηδησμα του μαγευτικο για εμενα οταν το πρωτο ακουσα... απαλες φωνες και συνεχομενες με γλουγλου και και που δεν ξερω!!! αν μπορεσω και το βγαλω ξεχωριστα ηχογραφηση θα τρελαθειτε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

:Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:   :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:   :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 




> συνεχομενες με γλουγλου


 Καπως ετσι;; 
Χαχαχαχ....

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ... οχι ρε συ... ασε ασε δεν μπορω να περιγραψω... ισως μου ακουγονται ετσι απο την χαρα μου τι να σου πω!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## orion

καλορίζικα έστω και intermedio  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

A,κατι αλλο που θυμηθηκα και νομιζω οτι υσχιει!!!
Νομιζω οτι αν τους βαζεις για καποια ωρα (δεν θυμαμαι ποσο) βιντεο με κελαηδισματα αλλων timbrado (καλυτερα να ειναι βαθμολογιμενα με ωραιο κελαηδισμα,μην τα χαλασουμε κιολλας) ισως να μπορεσουν να κρατησουν το κελαηδιμα που αντιπροσωπευει την ειδος τους!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενα καλο βιντεο πιστευω....πια η διαφορα intermidio με κανονικα Timbrado Espanol???

----------


## serafeim

τα τιμπραδος χωριζονται σε κλασικο,φλορεο κλπ κλπ... παιζει ρολο το κελαηδησμα τους κυριως απο οτι καταλαβα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

να σου ζησουν σεραφειμ!! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

καλορίζικα να τα χαρεις ,......καλως ηρθες στι τιμπραντο club

----------


## yannis37

.......αμα κελαιδάνε πολύ και σου αρεσει εσενα μην σε νοιάζει τιποτε άλλο........τις αρνητικές αστες για τους εκτροφείς και οσους κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμούς.

να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια παιδια... κανα τιπς?
να πω την αληθεια στο μελον μου αρεσει να σχοληθω με αυτα... το αρθρο το ανοιξα κυριως για αυτον τον σκοπο.. χεχεχε για να μου πειτε μερικα τιπς που ισως με βοηθησουν!!!
θα ανοιξω αλλο θεμα με φωτογραφιες στο γνωρηστε τους φτερωτους.......

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σεραφείμ να τα χαίρεσαι και πάνω από όλα να είσαι ανοιχτός στο να μαζεύεις πληροφορίες , από φίλους που είναι γνώστες της ράτσας. Όλα τότε γίνονται πιο εύκολα...

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Ιωαννη!!  :Jumping0011:

----------

